# More Hack Work



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

I've never seen a shower quite like this lol. The customer didn't believe me when I said it was the drain leaking. While it is only 1 1/2" that obviously wouldn't cause a leak. What did cause it is the lack of a rubber washer between the shoe and the bottom of the shower. There was no putty seal on top. And it came right out with me just turning my tub tool with my hands. And there was no trap either. Quality work


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe you're looking at a W/H safety pan.........:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like something u'd set a wm in to prevent a flood or water damage. 

, the thick moldy bead of silicone at the top of the pan/bottom of tile is just silly :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Job security


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

PlumberJ said:


> Job security


Lol. Indeed it is. The problem around here is that with the exception of the Pittsburgh area until recently there have been no codes or inspections. Even outside of that area most of these inspectors are extremely lax


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Evelse said:


> Lol. Indeed it is. The problem around here is that with the exception of the Pittsburgh area until recently there have been no codes or inspections. Even outside of that area most of these inspectors are extremely lax



Wow!

You cant get anything past inspectors here, very high standards and since they are inspecting if they miss something and pass your plumbing they can be liable for injury or death.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> Wow!
> 
> You cant get anything past inspectors here, very high standards and since they are inspecting if they miss something and pass your plumbing they can be liable for injury or death.


Does allowing you to get away with switching the hot and cold fall under their high standards?


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

billy_awesome said:


> Wow!
> 
> You cant get anything past inspectors here, very high standards and since they are inspecting if they miss something and pass your plumbing they can be liable for injury or death.


Down in Allegheny County which is where Pittsburgh is they are tough. All of the inspectors have had and continue to maintain their license. Outside of that county all of the inspections are farmed out to outside companies. I will say they are getting stricter. But guys still use S-traps with no vents on kitchen sinks etc. The further you get from the "city" and the "county" then the plumbing gets awful sometimes. I personally went to plumbing school down there and try and do everything up to their standards


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like a trailer home shower!


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

mssp said:


> Looks like a trailer home shower!


Crazy thing is that this was in a semi-custom home that the customer probably paid around 250K for. The house was probably under 5 maybe 10 years tops


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

mssp said:


> Looks like a trailer home shower!


 
I think that's exactly what it is.

I was about to post that and then saw your comment.


----------

